# Reformation Day Puppet Show - Video



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 31, 2009)

In honor of Reformation Day, I bring you the Reformation Day Puppet Show written by yours truly in 2001:

[video=youtube;VQhLjN8BCDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQhLjN8BCDk[/video]

[video=youtube;NvYeLhHCips]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvYeLhHCips[/video]

[video=youtube;r8EppVUQESs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8EppVUQESs[/video]


----------

